# I will send samples of JackKnife Plug...



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

- to the next three people who post pictures of their Puff 2011 Altinok Meerschaum in this thread.

If you've already posted pictures, thanks, but I'm attempting to draw people out of the woodwork. At least a dozen members must have received theirs by now, but we've yet to see them!

To the winners, I humbly suggest you smoke it in your meer. I was starting to cool on it, but I've rediscovered it's flavor in a meerschaum.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Please excuse my ignorance, but how do I get in on getting one of those pipes? I just saw them and I'm new here and thats a really nice idea!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

You can order it directly from the website
Altinok Pipe - PUFF2011 Puff Pipe 2011


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

Wish I could get one of those pipes...they look really cool, but a bit out of my price range right now...maybe next time!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's mine. 
I'll pass on the sample, I have two and a half pounds of the stuff.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

2 1/2 lbs!? Did you try it then order more or was that your initial order?


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

Hermit said:


> Here's mine.
> I'll pass on the sample, I have two and a half pounds of the stuff.


Wow. 20 tins. Gonna cellar it in any particular way? You're lucky to have got so much so early.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Hermit said:


> I have two and a half pounds of the stuff.


You are a wild man Hermit. I like that about you! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Jivey said:


> 2 1/2 lbs!? Did you try it then order more or was that your initial order?


I got five on my first order.
I wouldda started with three, 
but smokingpipes had a
price break at five.
Now that the supply appears
to be steady, I ordered 16
tins at pipesandcigars yesterday.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

tedswearingen said:


> Wow. 20 tins. Gonna cellar it in any particular way? You're lucky to have got so much so early.


The supply should be steady from now on.
GLP has said that production wasn't the problem.
The 2.5 is just a start. 
How will I cellar it? In cardboard boxes in the closet.
Everything else is full. :lol:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Hermit said:


> The supply should be steady from now on.
> GLP has said that production wasn't the problem.
> The 2.5 is just a start.
> How will I cellar it? In cardboard boxes in the closet.
> Everything else is full. :lol:


Good grief Hermit, how many pounds do you have now in your cellar? me I'm sitting on a tad over 6 pounds, small but growing heheheh
troy


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

DAMN MY LACK OF FUNDS!!!!! I want a meer. I like bent dublins. I LOVE silver spigots. 

Anybody want to trade a forum pipe for a tin of JKP.....

????

I have one from December...


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

laloin said:


> Good grief Hermit, how many pounds do you have now in your cellar? me I'm sitting on a tad over 6 pounds, small but growing heheheh
> troy


212 lbs at this time. 
I remember lookin' forward to a hundred
pounds; now I'm closin' in on a hundred kilos.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Hermit said:


> 212 lbs at this time.
> I remember lookin' forward to a hundred
> pounds; now I'm closin' in on a hundred kilos.


Taking a likely low estimate of $50 / pound, that's ten grand in tobacco. Lots of tins that aren't available in bulk sizes run closer to $90 / pound; so it could be double that. There are likely excellent tobacconists with less on hand.

Do you plan to get through it all? How young are you? Is your cellar covered by your insurance? It should be!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I will be happy when I get 10lbs of tobacco in my humble cellar, and more then 2 pipes heheh
troy


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Taking a likely low estimate of $50 / pound, that's ten grand in tobacco. Lots of tins that aren't available in bulk sizes run closer to $90 / pound; so it could be double that. There are likely excellent tobacconists with less on hand.
> 
> Do you plan to get through it all? How young are you? Is your cellar covered by your insurance? It should be!


I'm right at about what I consider a life-time supply.
I'm fitty-eight and figure I can smoke at my current 
rate 'til I'm about eighty. If I don't last that long,
what do I care, I'll be dead.  
(I also have all the cigars I'll ever smoke.) 
Yeah, it should be insured, but I have a dog,
alarms, guns and I never leave the house. :lol:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Hermit said:


> Here's mine.
> I'll pass on the sample, I have two and a half pounds of the stuff.


That is beautiful Hermit! and 212 lbs


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I was starting to feel like hot stuff closing in on thirty pounds. Never mind now...


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

200+ pounds!!! You are my hero! Btw I love the pics of the Puff Pipe gents, please show more that has to be one of the best looking pipes out there.


----------



## pipeguy (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, that's a nice pipe. I've heard of plug tobacco. What exactly is Jacknife Plug?


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

So if the anti's win hermit will just lock his door and laugh his butt off.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jivey said:


> So if the anti's win hermit will just lock his door and laugh his butt off.


All things considered, I would have already. It would be followed with a celebratory smoke and a drink.

If I didn't recently buy a great meer I'd be all over that new pipe. How long was he planning on offering it? Hmmm.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Blue_2 said:


> If I didn't recently buy a great meer I'd be all over that new pipe. *How long was he planning on offering it?* Hmmm.


Probably all year.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> - to the next three people who post pictures of their Puff 2011 Altinok Meerschaum in this thread.
> 
> If you've already posted pictures, thanks, but I'm attempting to draw people out of the woodwork. At least a dozen members must have received theirs by now, but we've yet to see them!
> 
> To the winners, I humbly suggest you smoke it in your meer. I was starting to cool on it, but I've rediscovered it's flavor in a meerschaum.


*Nobody's *gonna take him up on this?
Let's see those PuffPipes.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Really?! No one has submitted yet?! I might get in on the sample and I am not ordering mine until next week.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I was actually going to shut this down. I thought it was lame that no one bit.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> I was actually going to shut this down. I thought it was lame that no one bit.


I couldn't believe it.
They don't know what they're missing.
(unless they already have a few pounds.)


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

My meer won't be in for a while yet.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

just ordered my meer a few days ago. i will post pics when i get it...


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Hermit said:


> 212 lbs at this time.
> I remember lookin' forward to a hundred
> pounds; now I'm closin' in on a hundred kilos.


Question of the day: disorder or disease? hahahaipe:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Kevin Keith said:


> Question of the day: disorder or disease? hahahaipe:


Magnificent obsession. :lol:


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm amazed only one person took you up on this...and didn't even want/need the sample! 

Jeeze guys, is JackKnife Plug really that bad?!
Now if only I could have afforded one of those beautiful puff pipes...:violin: lol


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

well I can't afford a Meer at this time, and I haven't as of yet tried JKP does that count heh 
troy


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Some of us can't afford pipes right now. I just had my second child. Budget goes to scotch or pipes. I have 6 pipes, so I choose scotch.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

KBibbs said:


> Jeeze guys, is JackKnife Plug really that bad?!


It's not bad at all. In fact, it's my favorite VA. It's just not what most people expect out of a plug and I think at this point most everyone has received a sample in some way or another. It's also back in stock so others may have already bought some.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

Natedogg said:


> It's not bad at all. In fact, it's my favorite VA. It's just not what most people expect out of a plug and I think at this point most everyone has received a sample in some way or another. It's also back in stock so others may have already bought some.


Well that was meant sarcastically, lol. I thought it was a VaPer but then again, I suppose I'm one of those select few who hasn't tried it.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

It's a VA/Kentucky, and a pretty good one at that. I would smoke it all day if I could get it in bulk.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hermit said:


> Probably all year.


Glad to hear that. If this is still for sale when I get done with my taxes this year........


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

sure Pease will have it in bulk at some point, most of his blends come in 2oz and 8 oz tins.
I suppose if we ask nicely Pease will start selling it in 8oz tins...pretty please Greg 
troy


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

laloin said:


> sure Pease will have it in bulk at some point, most of his blends come in 2oz and 8 oz tins.
> I suppose if we ask nicely Pease will start selling it in *8oz tins*...pretty please Greg
> troy


It *is *planned; it'll just take a while. :clock:


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I just read this post after not getting on the boards for 4 days. I'm working right now. Be assured that when I get home, I shall be posting pics of my Puff Pipe, and will happily accept the sample! 

I will abolutely properly pay tribute to your generosity!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Here ya go, Drastic!





































Love my pipe, and though it wasn't a cheap one, I think it was worth every penny. The detail is excellent, the draw is much better than the other meer I have.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice. It's interesting that everyone's leaves and flowers are different. They're similar, but not identical. I like that. It's the handmade touch.

Just PM me your address, and I'll get a couple of flakes out to you.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> I was actually going to shut this down. I thought it was lame that no one bit.


I too was looking forward to seeing other people's Meers. Perhaps some buyers haven't started using their pipes yet?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Nice. It's interesting that everyone's leaves and flowers are different. They're similar, but not identical. I like that. It's the handmade touch.


I was surprised to see that.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

That's a great looking one. Nice pics. I'm starting to warm up to the shape. Not my usual. -May have to order one after he finishes my custom order and I smoke my first meer a bit. Enjoy.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I forgot about the nature of this thread, I kept glancing over it thinking it was a discussion of JKP! Both pipes posted look great, though I wish there were more! I ordered mine about a week ago, and I can't wait to get it!!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

CLOSED

After my last sample, I'm out of my open tin.


----------

